
Newly Facebook-owned WhatsApp lost roughly $200M in 2 years - prajjwal
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/10/newly-facebook-owned-whatsapp-lost-roughly-200m-in-two-years/
======
TheBiv
"...we focused on business sustainability and revenue..."

I don't know how he could say that with a straight face, if they did in fact
lose around $200 million in 2 years.

~~~
general_failure
He is a billionaire.

~~~
TheBiv
And your point?

